# Paperwhite 10th Gen - Facebook connection



## sunnydays101 (Jan 19, 2019)

How do I connect Facebook to share passages?  In settings/general/social networks only Goodreads and Twitter show.  When I highlight the passage in the book and choose Share, only Goodreads and Twitter are available.  

I've read Facebook is available for sharing but I cannot find it on the Paperwhite.

I have a Fire 8 and am able to share to Facebook on it.  But I can't find it on the Paperwhite.

I only have wifi access and I am connected to wifi.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they switched how sharing works a year or two ago. You can connect with twitter and goodreads only. 

But you can link your GR and FB accounts ... if you do that, what you share/post to GR might go to FB as well.


----------

